# Conneauts Breakwalls and slip 10/02



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished the Conneaut Breakwalls and slip area ! Not seeing anything in the slip and east wall I ventured out to the rough waters of the west wall and that’s were the baitfish and fish were ! Ended up with 4 Steelhead and 3 Smallmouth ! They would not touch anything with chrome
on it ! The coming rain should only bring in more fish as the creeks are all low !


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

That’s a great report. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Like always another great report and awesome photos,
Bet that was a lot of fun with the smallies in the mix !!!!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> Like always another great report and awesome photos,
> Bet that was a lot of fun with the smallies in the mix !!!!


had more of them on but they got off !


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

You are the Steelhead trolling King! I’ve been trying to figure it out but can’t quite tell from the pics, what bait is that? I love the blue color too.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Uglystix said:


> You are the Steelhead trolling King! I’ve been trying to figure it out but can’t quite tell from the pics, what bait is that? I love the blue color too.


It is a Blue/Silver Rapala Tail dancer I was using a TD5 and a TD7


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

FishIgo said:


> It is a Blue/Silver Rapala Tail dancer I was using a TD5 and a TD7


Ah! Forgot about the tail dancers! Thanks. Going to give Fairport a troll next week.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

The fish and bait moved into the slip today. Only bait I marked outside the harbor was near the mouth. Beautiful calm day. Water outside the wall has almost 10’ of visibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

